# Poodles make great pillows



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

This is my 2 year old daughter using Harry as one.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

They are adorable!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_awwww....that's wonderful! And your daughter is adorable!
_


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL that's adorable! Your daughter is soooo cute, it looks like she and Harry get along great. 
And I agree... Poodles make wonderful pillows.  Just this morning Desmond plopped his little butt down right next to my head while I was sleeping, so I ended up using him as a pillow. :lol:


----------



## Harold (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi,

You have a nice kid. She has the nice companion poodle. The poodle has great fur and your daughter rests over poodle's fur.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awwww, what a cute pair you've got. :biggrin:


----------



## Honeytown (Oct 23, 2009)

They are both precious! Thank you for sharing this nice photo. 

Susan


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

what an absolutely adorable pair. They are both so sweet. I know what you mean though as my kids regularly use my spoos as pillow mattress and/or blankets. You've got to love the kids and poodles combination!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way too sweet!!! I love to see young children growing up with a Standard Poodle to love!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

A lovely cherished memory!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

So absolutely adorable!! Poodles are just such great family dogs!


----------

